# aquariphiles.com getting an upgrade



## melgrj7 (Jun 9, 2007)

aquariphiles.com is getting an upgrade in a few days. The website is a new social networking/information sharing site for aquarists. On the fourth and the fifth it will be getting an upgrade that will include wiki pages, personal messaging, a google powered search, easier navigation and more.


----------

